# Price for used 70-200mm F4 IS?



## BokChoiTV (Mar 10, 2013)

What's an average price for a 70-200mm F/4 IS used or the best that you've seen?
I'm seeing them for an average of 950$, but a new one is around 1,099.00.
Think I can find one (with great time and patience) for around 850?


----------



## Zen (Mar 10, 2013)

I sold mine 6 mos ago for $900, including the optional tripod ring and attached UV filter. It was like new, complete with original box, papers, case, etc.

Good luck in your search. Around here, Western New York, they're scarce.

Z


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 18, 2013)

If you can wait for another canon 20% off refurbished sale they got for about 860 and you wont have to worry about the condition of a used lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2013)

$1149 is about the best price from legitimate sellers for a new USA model. $950 is a good price for a like new used one with box and original accessories.


http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00209/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f4L-IS-USM-price.html


----------



## RGF (Mar 19, 2013)

I would keep an eye on ebay and when a lens that interests you comes up, low ball the bid, especially close to the end of bidding. Of course make sure that selling has good feedback. You should be able to find a deal if you are patient.


----------

